# Spalted maple logs.



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

I recently got some maple logs from a friends firewood pile. 
I cut the ends to see if they are spalted and yes they are. I know they have some checking going on, but I was wondering if there was a way for me to salvage some of these. I'd hate to burn them. I'm thinking of cutting them into blanks, but not sure what the desired sizes are recommended? I don't have a lathe and I don't turn. Just want to maybe sell them or give them away. Or even re-saw them for boxes and little projects. What's the best way to go about this? 
Thanks. 

[attachment=13469]



[attachment=13470]



[attachment=13471]


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Looks to me like you still have some really good wood in there. Do you have a band saw?



Yea I do, but it's a small one. I think it's 10"


[attachment=13475]

I currently have a 1/4" blade. I need to get a 1/2"


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yeah that little guy may not handle much. Don't cut anything that does not have one flat side. You could use a sled if you can't get or don't want to flatten one side.



Do you think if I had a 1/2" blade like a timberwolf 3tpi would work. I'm thinking of cutting the logs into 1/4s and then block them out on the bandsaw. Do you think that would work.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 13, 2012)

It never hurts to try.:dash2: I use a 1/2" to 5/8" wide blade with 3 teeth to resaw on my bandsaw. 
Set your guides close enough to the blade to keep it from twisting and take your time cutting the quarters.
Good luck and happy milling!
Tom


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> It never hurts to try.:dash2: I use a 1/2" to 5/8" wide blade with 3 teeth to resaw on my bandsaw.
> Set your guides close enough to the blade to keep it from twisting and take your time cutting the quarters.
> Good luck and happy milling!
> Tom



Thanks Tom. I'm new to using a bandsaw, but know my way around the shop. I'm just wondering what sizes to cut these for blanks. 
Should I just make them square and make them different sizes? Ill just have to cut into them I guess and see what happens. 
Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2012)

DomInick said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > It never hurts to try.:dash2: I use a 1/2" to 5/8" wide blade with 3 teeth to resaw on my bandsaw.
> ...



I cut them as large as you can without including checks and cracks. It's a PITA to do, but that's probably the best way to handle it. 

Nice looking bit of spalt!


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I cut them as large as you can without including checks and cracks. It's a PITA to do, but that's probably the best way to handle it.
> 
> Nice looking bit of spalt!



Thanks. Ill consider that.


----------



## Jdaschel (Nov 13, 2012)

Some common blank sizes are are 
3x3x12...2x2x12...1.5x1.5x12....These are spindles. 
Bowl blanks are anywhere from 5+ inches square x 2+ inches thick(although 2 inches thick is more like a plate)

And pen blanks are 3/4x3/4x5-5.5
(Ps if you make them 1 inch square, they can be stabilized and resawed (because of warping) And depending on the level of spalting they can be worth some money. 

I am not an expert on flatwork, but I know since it is soft its not the best wood to work with. But it is usable for turning 

Hope this helps you when you cut them up.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

Jdaschel said:


> Some common blank sizes are are
> 3x3x12...2x2x12...1.5x1.5x12....These are spindles.
> Bowl blanks are anywhere from 5+ inches square x 2+ inches thick(although 2 inches thick is more like a plate)
> 
> ...



Thanks man. That's exactly what I needed to know. Much appreciated. 
Hopefully I'll get these cut up soon. As soon as time lets me.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2012)

I like that stuff for boxes... bookmatched spalt wood makes very cool door panels and the like. If you cut some into boards, i'm interested...


----------



## DomInick (Nov 14, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> I like that stuff for boxes... bookmatched spalt wood makes very cool door panels and the like. If you cut some into boards, i'm interested...



Thanks Barry. I'm pretty new at cutting these up into blanks, so I'm just trying to get the feel for the sizes people like. I cut up a little of it today. 
Just to show what I've got going on. These blocks are gone. Sorry. 
I made 13 spalted maple pen blanks, 11 oak burl pen blanks, 1 oak burl blank that is 2x2 x 6 , 1 big spalted block, and 2 spalted blocks that are 3x3 x 9. 
This was just to see if I have what you guys are looking for. 
Ill be cutting up more. What's the most desirable sizes that you guys like? 
Ill see what I can do. 
Thanks for looking. 


Any questions? Please let me know.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 15, 2012)

DomInick said:


> I recently got some maple logs from a friends firewood pile.
> I cut the ends to see if they are spalted and yes they are. I know they have some checking going on, but I was wondering if there was a way for me to salvage some of these. I'd hate to burn them. I'm thinking of cutting them into blanks, but not sure what the desired sizes are recommended? I don't have a lathe and I don't turn. Just want to maybe sell them or give them away. Or even re-saw them for boxes and little projects. What's the best way to go about this?
> Thanks.
> one more thing you might try is to get a good 3" or beter square however long you can get. that can make a good peppermill or lidded box turning square. As others have advised, it's best to go "slow" let the saw do the work. Also, you must have one flat surface on the wood or you risk the peice rolling and twisting your blade and possible injury to you as well. I'd say practice a bit with something light like pine and graduate up as you feel comfortable. Best bet is to go for the widest blade your saw will accomodate. "wax the table too" good luck with it


----------



## DomInick (Nov 15, 2012)

?


----------

